# need headphones.. budget - 15,000



## chandhu (Sep 2, 2013)

i bought klipsch s4a ii for my samsung galaxy s2.. they are nice..

now i want to upgrade to over-ear headphones.

my budget is 15,000

i thought of sennheiser new momentum on-ear, but came to know they dont isolate and music leaks, also on ear may cause comfort issues.. so switched to over-ear

i eyed sennheiser hd 598.people are saying that they need amp to shine.

can you suggest one for me?

one thing to consider is i've read so many threads about sound quality of yamaha chip used in galaxy s2 that they dont sound nice

in that case should i settle to less price headphones??


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 2, 2013)

chandhu said:


> i bought klipsch s4a ii for my samsung galaxy s2.. they are nice..
> 
> now i want to upgrade to over-ear headphones.
> 
> ...





I have a Sennheiser HD 598, and while they do sound good directly out of my Cowon J3, I normally plug it into my Audinst MX1 to get the better out of it. Yes, it really shines with an amp, and you may not get its worth if listening  to the 598 through a phone.

Now, I don't have any experience with the S2, but keep in mind, HD 598 has a 6.3mm plug, and you would need an adapter to use it with your phone, and that is a bulky solution.


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 2, 2013)

Any Headphone over 5K or less with 40mm quality diaphgrams are best moved with amplification. A phones output volts are too low to do justice to Headphones costing Rs 15K,in almost most of the cases. You will need an amplification in between if the source is phone.


----------



## chandhu (Sep 2, 2013)

how about this..??

sennheiser momentum on ear has impedance of 18ohms, which means it can be used with smartphones..


----------



## 5fusion (Sep 3, 2013)

chandhu said:


> one thing to consider is i've read so many threads about sound quality of yamaha chip used in galaxy s2 that they dont sound nice
> 
> in that case should i settle to less price headphones??


thats quite true, s2 being a bad source. even a tiny clip plus/zip is gonna sound far better. And that should be the idea, to settle for some good 10k phones and upgrade your source. if possible add an amp.
what are you looking for?? on/over ears, portability/home use, sound??



chandhu said:


> how about this..??
> sennheiser momentum on ear has impedance of 18ohms, which means it can be used with smartphones..


heard a lot of good things about momentums and they seems to be quite efficient and driveable by portable sources easily as they are made keeping in mind the i-devices. but considering your source being s2, they sure are not gonna sound to their best at all but but quite decent.

Now as you said you waved off the momentums as they dont isolate well, one really good pair you can consider is the Logitech UE6000 -- Logitech Ultimate Ears UE 6000 Active Noise-Canceling Headphones with On-Board Amp
luckily i got a heads on with these as they were on demo in reliance digital sometime back. And they really did sound amazing. one thing that instantly struck me was a nice wide sound. Now i wasnt expecting it to even get a decent sound with my smartphone but they were pretty source happy.
the build is fantastic, they look cool with the blue accents , very comfy, passive isolation is very good and sound nicely well balanced. bass is decently tight, mids are warm and detailed and treble is not at all fatiguing or shrill but good presence.
i find it to be a good alternative to momentums with the same nice 2year warranty.


----------



## chandhu (Sep 3, 2013)

k i changed my mind...

i dont want to waste my money on bad source.

so switched to in-ears

looking for sweat resistant and ofcourse more durable.

heard nice about monster isport immersion... water and sweat resistant.. excellent noise isolation so that i can hear music in low volume levels.. good bass(from monster, right?)...

and also considering sennheiser cx 685

monster iposrt immersion is available online at 7,990 in amazon.in and ebay.in

sennheiser cx 685 - 4,990 at sennheiser india official website...  a little less in ebay.in

i got eyed bose sie too..  but they are not noise isolating... so skipped...


what do you say guys..????


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 3, 2013)

have a look at beats IEMs


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 3, 2013)

Beyerdynamic DTX 101 iE for In-Ears and for Rs 3500 or less on ears for portable source get the Panasonic RP-HTX7


----------



## chandhu (Sep 3, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Beyerdynamic DTX 101 iE for In-Ears and for Rs 3500 or less on ears for portable source get the Panasonic RP-HTX7



bro... beyedynamic stx 101 ie is not sweat and water resistant, right?


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 4, 2013)

you guys don't like dr dre beats ?


----------



## chandhu (Sep 4, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> you guys don't like dr dre beats ?



bro, its expensive


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 4, 2013)

^^ I like the branding and the marketing of beats. Should be a case study for all MBAs.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 4, 2013)

I mean would spend 10k on beats ? quality, tech spec wise. ?


----------



## 5fusion (Sep 4, 2013)

chandhu said:


> k i changed my mind...
> 
> i dont want to waste my money on bad source.
> 
> ...


Their are very few water and sweat resistant iems. theres bowers and wilkins c5 which is sweat resistant only and would trump the cx685 and isport in terms of sound but then its just too costly. No point in spending 8k for something like monster. i think cx685 would be good enough for your sweat resistant needs.
there is klipsh s5i (rugged version of s4) which you can also consider. s4s itself are very good bassy iems, i wonder if cx685 would be an upgrade
If you could only go with normal iems, there are lots to get you with a far better sound quality over the mentioned ones.


----------



## chandhu (Sep 5, 2013)

bowers and wilkins c5 available in india..?


----------



## 5fusion (Sep 6, 2013)

^dont know. i googled and some local sites cropped up with huge price ~12k. no point in wasting your money just for sweat resistant thing


----------



## chandhu (Sep 7, 2013)

found bowers and wilkins c5 at hdfc smart buy for 12k

are they worth of that price..?


----------



## 5fusion (Sep 8, 2013)

i would rather spend that much for a good headphone than on iems unless they are among the top tiers like Triple fi10s, senn ie8 or Vsonic gr07.


----------



## chandhu (Sep 9, 2013)

triple fi available in india..?


----------

